# Where's the EH09 modem or software?



## Perky69 (Jul 23, 2011)

I'm looking for eh09 stock uscc odin tar file asap. Any one got it?


----------



## Perky69 (Jul 23, 2011)

Found a good link finally, mods close me.


----------



## hottcakes (Dec 26, 2011)

NM


----------

